# Old school sony xm 4045 + sony XEC-700 possible wiring



## helpmeplease (Oct 6, 2012)

I am thinking of wiring some tweeters to the high pass side and my mids to the low pass side.

Would this work?

head unit > front RCA outputs > highs output on sony xec to the high pass side of the amp > mids output to the low pass side of the amp > tweeters on high pass > mids on low pass

Mid channel on the crossover has flat, 70, 100 and 140 on the high pass, and 2.4k, 3.5k, 5k and flat on the low pass.

I figured 140 on high and 2.4k on low would work well for the mids.

Just running stock for now. Would later get some decent mids but I see no reason to upgrade for now.

I assume keeping the 80hz/flat switch on the amp to flat would be ideal.


----------

